# Onaga aquatics killifish emporium



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone has shopped here before? Tried to find some reviews, but nothing has come up?


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello Cape I have never dealt with them before but I keep kiilis and there is a Killifish club for Southern Ontario as well. What type of killis are you looking for?


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I get there lists, but I find their prices outrageously high 

Sent by little green men....


----------

